# Workhorse Products Video Showcases Orbital Mode Feature



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A video from Workhorse Products provides a close-up demonstration of the Orbital Mode feature offered on its Sabre and Freedom Express automatic presses. The step-by-step run-through shows how the new mode makes it possible to program the press to cycle garments multiple times, allowing you to add colors and flashes without adding print heads. 

You’ll see how easy it is to program the press for up to nine cycles and set the number of strokes, flash time, and more for individual stations during each cycle. It’s all at your fingertips from the user-friendly full-color touch-screen control panel. 

The video also showcases the Orbital Batch Mode, which allows you to load the machine and let the press take over without constant oversight. Check out this new feature at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRncN11rpnE.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

